# Cowards



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I am still trying to drive. That makes me the most important person on this board.

We have a lot of ex-drivers, former drivers, not very much drivers, and all have valuable opinions, but I say they are cowards if they do not state in their avatar or their signature that they are not active drivers.

Show your true colors on every post. State clearly that you are no longer driving. It is not that your opinions are not valid, but because you are, by definition, old farts. We new farts need to know so we can take your opinion with a grain of salt, or with obsequious respect.

Keeping silent fools people into believing that you're still in the trenches, still inhaling the sickly scent of secondhand alcohol, still dealing with those stupid high heels that are ruining our upholstery.

Couch potatoes, declare yourselves, ON EVERY POST or I will continue to call you cowards.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Been meaning to update it, but don't even see it on the mobile site, so it didn't really jump out to me. I'll make it more pretty when I have time to sit down at my computer.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am still trying to drive. That makes me the most important person on this board.
> 
> We have a lot of ex-drivers, former drivers, not very much drivers, and all have valuable opinions, but I say they are cowards if they do not state in their avatar or their signature that they are not active drivers.
> 
> ...


Only if the young, cocky, know-it-all snots declare it as well.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

cow·ard
ˈkou(ə)rd/
_noun_

*1*.
a person who lacks the courage to do or endure dangerous or unpleasant things.

So if people who are no longer driving for Uber are cowards, then that means driving for Uber is a dangerous or unpleasant thing.

Please feel free to call me a coward, as it reinforces my message that Uber is creating a dangerous and unpleasant situation for drivers.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> cow·ard
> ˈkou(ə)rd/
> _noun_
> 
> ...


You've got a problem.
He said: "too scared to admit"

You are joining uberjax on my ignore list.
Feel free to say hello to him


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

No good will come of this post. I can see already the mods shutting this down and handing out bans. I'm taking side bets.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

puber said:


> You've got a problem.
> He said: "too scared to admit"
> 
> You are joining uberjax on my ignore list.
> Feel free to say hello to him


Ah. I've admitted I stopped driving countless times. What's scary about admitting it?


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

Why would someone be "scared to admit" they used to drive for Uber? What's the big deal? My months of service don't count because I got smart and realized I was being screwed? If anyone asks I'll be HAPPY to tell them I no longer waste my time Ubering.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm a Black/SUV fleet driver - Uber's work is approximately 50% of what I charge my clients, and specific requests. I'm a mercenary - 50% of something is better than 100% of nothing which is what I used to make between private and offload bookings. 

My hope as a multiple car operator is the UBERX provides me with a new pool of recruits. I ride X every now and again and driver's don't know their being interviewed for a job. I need casual drivers to survive, the Taxi Industry was once a good pool but a private car provides a better insight into the person who owns it. Still no luck as yet - I'm very choosy.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> I need casual drivers to survive


Is it just the blood or do you eat the meat as well?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Ah. I've admitted I stopped driving countless times. What's scary about admitting it?


No, the expression is to confess openly in pubic to Uber who you are. That ain't going to happen. Who is Sacto Burbs? Hell, we have no idea. Nor is there any benefit to too much personal disclosure when it comes to speaking frankly and Uber. It would only mean deactivation. Some here supposedly have gotten the deactivation from speaking without anonymity.

No thanks. Won't give Uber that pleasure.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

headtheball said:


> Is it just the blood or do you eat the meat as well?


Just the respite when work goes 7days 18hrs per day. Plenty of meat there for all to feed on and do well.

I get a great thrill putting money in drivers pockets and showing them ways to milk better tips and lucrative personal referrals. I guess that's why I have one driver who's up to his 9th year with me and the other his 8th on this second stint. They are both 70 now and I'm throttling back their hours for their own good.

My 40 yr old casual I've known since he was 22 and worked my cab with him.

I need, and prefer folk who look like long term driver prospects


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I was going to comment, but it's best not to say anything


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I'm a Black/SUV fleet driver - Uber's work is approximately 50% of what I charge my clients, and specific requests. I'm a mercenary - 50% of something is better than 100% of nothing which is what I used to make between private and offload bookings.
> 
> My hope as a multiple car operator is the UBERX provides me with a new pool of recruits. I ride X every now and again and driver's don't know their being interviewed for a job. I need casual drivers to survive, the Taxi Industry was once a good pool but a private car provides a better insight into the person who owns it. Still no luck as yet - I'm very choosy.


Can you arrange work visas? I'll also need fully expensed accommodation, preferably with a view of the harbour.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> My 40 yr old casual I've known since he was 22 and worked my cab with him


Sounds like you took your sweet time to plump him up for the barby. I hope the feed goes well.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

headtheball said:


> Sounds like you took your sweet time to plump him up for the barby. I hope the feed goes well.


He's a qualified teacher- he chooses the shifts he wants, when he needs the extra dough. Because he knows my clients and what they expect he does well. Rocks in, takes a car gives me a break and often takes home more than I do in dollars. But after a week of 12-18 days knowing my car and clients are in the hands of a dependable casual driver is worth more than dollars to me.

His father used to drive my cabs full time - I met him first when he washed cabs and watched him once pick up a fiver from the footwell of a cab and put it in the centre console for the driver to find. He was 16 then, I didnt know he was my driver's stepson. But observing that level of honesty is rare and when years later he fronted for a driving job there was no question about giving him a start.

Uber may argue this point, but long term mutually beneficial Business relationships don't need to be exploitative nor have a winner and loser.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Can you arrange work visas? I'll also need fully expensed accommodation, preferably with a view of the harbour.


I'd put on a UBERX car just for you and the headlines that would follow:

"Uber Driver travels 1 km down wrong side of street! Causes mayhem!"


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I'd put on a UBERX car just for you and the headlines that would follow:
> 
> "Uber Driver travels 1 km down wrong side of street! Causes mayhem!"


Quite possibly true. No papers, broom cupboard, no view required, final offer.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Quite possibly true. No papers, broom cupboard, no view required, final offer.


You probably get past all the UBER checks anyways!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> No, the expression is to confess openly in pubic to Uber who you are. That ain't going to happen. Who is Sacto Burbs? Hell, we have no idea. Nor is there any benefit to too much personal disclosure when it comes to speaking frankly and Uber. It would only mean deactivation. Some here supposedly have gotten the deactivation from speaking without anonymity.
> 
> No thanks. Won't give Uber that pleasure.


&#8230; Back to the original topic&#8230;

Those of you who are not currently driving should declare to those of us who are that you are Uber couch potatoes. You no longer have skin in the game.

I don't need your name rank and serial number. Just make it clear that you are no longer on the frontline. Why does that matter? The difference between @UberHammer, @Actionjax and @chi1cabby is huge.

Go ahead and link new arrivals to the thread where you explain why you quit Uber, no problem there. But when neither your avatar nor your signature shows that you are not a current driver, you are presenting a false face, you are intending for people to believe that you are still driving.

You are afraid for people to know the truth, and that's why I declare you are cowards

(it is a bogus argument to say that everybody who sees your first post should have to go and look at every other post you have ever made to find out you're driving status. That's just egocentric)

Everybody's welcome here, but this is an Uber drivers forum. Are you a driver or not?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> but this is an Uber drivers forum.


No it's not.

It's UberPEOPLE.net, not CURRENTUberDRIVERS.net.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Only if the young, cocky, know-it-all snots declare it as well.


Old humble handkerchiefed ignoramuses should lead the way, don't you think?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Are you a driver or not?


If you are not,

_you have been found unworthy of having existed. Your life and all memory of you will be wiped from history. The void you occupied in the space-time continuum will be allocated to a person who was never given the gift of life. May they spend their time more wisely.

The Inquisitor._


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> No it's not.
> 
> It's UberPEOPLE.net, not CURRENTUberDRIVERS.net.


And it is also written&#8230;

*A forum for Uber drivers
*
Hey, if you want to continue deceiving new arrivals into thinking that you are still driving, that is of course your prerogative.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> And it is also written&#8230;
> 
> *A forum for Uber drivers
> *
> Hey, if you want to continue deceiving new arrivals into thinking that you are still driving, that is of course your prerogative.


In defense of Uberhammer he has been exceptionally forthright in disclosing his 'relatively inactive/drive if I feel like it' Uber driver status numerous times and still has much to contribute. Just like old cabbies do, not being Uber drivers.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> And it is also written&#8230;
> 
> *A forum for Uber drivers
> *
> Hey, if you want to continue deceiving new arrivals into thinking that you are still driving, that is of course your prerogative.


Please link to where I have ever deceived anyone into thinking that I still drive.

As for my signature, I'm more than happy to add it. It will only encourage people to click the link and read how to calculate their own profit, or lack there of, and come to the same realization that I did. Thanks for the idea! It's now added!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You are welcome. By the way, hammer, I do like your posts. But you already knew that. I chose three of the posters who's opinions I respect when I put you with the Mapleleaf and the cabbie. Your opinion of bubble boy notwithstanding


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Saquit Burbs said:


> And it is also written&#8230;
> 
> *A forum for Uber drivers
> *
> Hey, if you want to continue deceiving new arrivals into thinking that you are still driving, that is of course your prerogative.


Or if you quit not because you found a better gig, but because your daddy pays your bills anyway.
State it as it is


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You are welcome. By the way, hammer, I do like your posts. But you already knew that. I chose three of the posters who's opinions I respect when I put you with the Mapleleaf and the cabbie. Your opinion of bubble boy notwithstanding


I don't like yours.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I know. That's why I am on your Ignore list .


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I know. That's why I am on your Ignore list .


My ignore list currently only has:
*RamzFanz*
*Actionjax*

I had Scrub on it for a while. Should probably put him back on it. But so many people respond to him it's hard to read threads without seeing his posts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2015)

So how does this work.

If you push the Ignore button on me, then you can't see me anymore .. at all.

But I can still see you, and all of your posts.

And ... I can comment on all of your posts with impunity.

You would have absolutely no idea what I had said.

Great idea.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> No good will come of this post. I can see already the mods shutting this down and handing out bans. I'm taking side bets.


 I bet $10 at 3 to 1 odds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2015)

Just went to the "new" threads tab. (1) I just created and (4) unknowns. Who are these people?

I'd like to have time to run a study on Members. Looks like a ton of looky-loos and new WTF's.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

mike888 said:


> So how does this work.
> 
> If you push the Ignore button on me, then you can't see me anymore .. at all.
> 
> ...


Not quite how it works


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Not quite how it works


Right. Apparently a person can sneak around without signing in and view all posts.
Anything else?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You can selectively un ignore people's comments. Every time I do that, to see an exchange where they're a part of it, I always remember why they are on ignore. But soft scrub kept redeeming himself so he's off my ignore list now


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I don't need your name rank and serial number. Just make it clear that you are no longer on the frontline. Why does that matter? The difference between @UberHammer, @Actionjax and @chi1cabby is huge.


I'm not sure what's the aim of this thread, so I've refrained from partaking so far. And the title "Cowards" seemed very uninviting.
The forum has seen similar threads before:
*Should Non-Participants in the Rideshare Concept Be Permitted Here?*
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-is-uberpeople-net-for.5128/#post-58853*

*







*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The forum has seen similar threads before:


Here's another one:
*Are they people?*


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm with @chi1cabby on this one. It does not serve a purpose. You will find if you refrain from abuse of others you will earn that respect. I think at first I partook in a lot of abusing others out of sport. Now I just know why I'm here and if people want an opinion I'm happy to provide mine. Doesn't mean it's a good one but it's all mine.

Those who make a point of being rude to others just lowers their credibility with each post. With the only followers being ones of like mind and little substance.

For the record zero people are on ignore by me. Nothing is wrong with a heathy debate. Drivers, X-Drivers, Taxi Drivers, Or want to be drivers you are all welcome in my book. You all have provided great info.

Thanks for your participation.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> For the record zero people are on ignore by me.


The only one I ever put on ignore was @Uber Jax, because of his endless posts about emailing CSRs about the $value of Free Ride credit for new user using his driver code. And even that ignore was short lived.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am still trying to drive. That makes me the most important person on this board.
> 
> We have a lot of ex-drivers, former drivers, not very much drivers, and all have valuable opinions, but I say they are cowards if they do not state in their avatar or their signature that they are not active drivers.
> 
> ...


I fell in my knees , good job


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I'm with @chi1cabby on this one. It does not serve a purpose. You will find if you refrain from abuse of others you will earn that respect. I think at first I partook in a lot of abusing others out of sport. Now I just know why I'm here and if people want an opinion I'm happy to provide mine. Doesn't mean it's a good one but it's all mine.
> 
> Those who make a point of being rude to others just lowers their credibility with each post. With the only followers being ones of like mind and little substance.
> 
> ...


I got on well with my Gay, transgender, Jehovah Witness, Norwegian cousin till I found out he/she preferred Soccer over Rugby. That was a deal breaker


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


>


Exactly!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You can selectively un ignore people's comments. Every time I do that, to see an exchange where they're a part of it, I always remember why they are on ignore. But soft scrub kept redeeming himself so he's off my ignore list now


The concept of an ignore switch baffles me. I have no one on an ignore list.
Ignoring/un-ignoring/ignoring again is something that teenagers do.
Replace the ignore button with a dislike button.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Now that I have your attention, now that you're all up in arms erroneously thinking that I told you you're not allowed to have opinions, and not allowed to post here, May I please point out that my purpose on this thread was trying to get people to, shall we say, declare their interest.

I spent a month reading posts from people who don't drive anymore. They pontificated. They hogged the threads, repeated themselves ad nauseum, were obnoxious and condescending to new arrivals, who just wanted to make a little bit of money on the side. I sat quietly because I thought they were drivers. I thought they were in the trenches. They wen't. They were old farts. And if I decide to stop driving because of the insurance issue, I will be an old fart too.

I will not be afraid of including that in my avatar

I have tried using honey on these threads to gently encourage people to put what they drive in their avatar. Subtlety didn't seem to work. Now I'm using a 2 x 4.

Why? Because I believe that when someone has a full understanding of the posters driving experience they will better be able to respond to the posts, and will not feel intimidated by those who are not driving anymore. 

I started this thread by making a silly accusation against the outrageously pompous who often post here, myself included. But it clearly hit a nerve.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Now that I have your attention, now that you're all up in arms erroneously thinking that I told you you're not allowed to have opinions, and not allowed to post here, May I please point out that my purpose on this thread was trying to get people to, shall we say, declare their interest.
> 
> I spent a month reading posts from people who don't drive anymore. They pontificated. They hogged the threads, repeated themselves ad nauseum, were obnoxious and condescending to new arrivals, who just wanted to make a little bit of money on the side. I sat quietly because I thought they were drivers. I thought they were in the trenches. They wen't. They were old farts. And if I decide to stop driving because of the insurance issue, I will be an old fart too.
> 
> ...


Kudos brother we need more like you


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Kudos brother we need more like you


I'm tweaking my id now


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm tweaking my id now


Looking good


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You haven't been on here long enough to have hours wasted trying to skittle through people who endlessly repeat themselves on every single thread.and, most importantly are not funny. Ignore button is a huge timesaver


Been here plenty long enough thank you.
Can smell a rat in the woodpile right away without needing a button to manage the rat.
As said, why not just ignore everybody ...then there's just you.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Here's another one:
> *Are they people?*


And the OP of that topic being newbie back than just last December is already got enough of Uber, posting this today:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/friday-night-pays-10-an-hour.16212/#post-224582

The OP of this topic will be done too. He's got deactivated by Uber once for low pax rating, completed re-admition insult session and now is back at it. He might be little out of it, driving 200 dead miles daily to and fro the job site in the City from Sac town. Well, another hard head. Already been in accident and deactivated by Lyft. But, I have no doubt that he, too, will be done with this "ridesharing"relatively quick. They all complete this vicious circle. I did. Took me 5 months and over 3300 trips. Hard worker! Ha-ha. But, the end is the same for all.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ad hominem is a logical fallacy.

It is frequently a response by those who can't combat WHAT is being said, so they attempt to attack WHO said it. 

If what is being said can stand on its own merit, then who said it doesn't matter.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

MikeB said:


> He might be little out of it, driving 200 dead miles daily to and fro the job site in the City from Sac town.


Only did that once, and only because I was already going down to the bay area. My own private Lyft line so to speak.

So put your stats in your signature. Not driving, 3300 trips, drove for five months, last ride Jan 2015.

Since most of us view this as a part-time short-term gig, cycling in and out, is normal.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Ad hominem is a logical fallacy.
> 
> It is frequently a response by those who can't combat WHAT is being said, so they attempt to attack WHO said it.
> 
> If what is being said can stand on its own merit, then who said it doesn't matter.


Trolls are a reality of the Internet. Over the last three months I have seen certain people commandeer many threads, trying to drowned out as many other voices as they can. Anyone can *say* anything they want, but everybody, everywhere has to earn the right to be *heard*.

The person who talks the loudest, who talks as much as they can, to prevent other people from talking, Who pompously hogs other people's threads because they want to stifle opposing opinions does a disservice to the entire forum.

As to the fear of being attacked because you no longer drive, there is a report key to stop that behaviour.

"consider the source" is tried and true advice.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

MikeB said:


> They all complete this vicious circle. I did. Took me *5 months and over 3300 trips*. Hard worker! Ha-ha. But, the end is the same for all.


Good grief are you kidding? That was an insane amount of fares in 5 months! That's like 30+ fares a day for 150 days and no off days. Did you ever sleep?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Ad hominem is a logical fallacy.
> 
> It is frequently a response by those who can't combat WHAT is being said, so they attempt to attack WHO said it.
> 
> If what is being said can stand on its own merit, then who said it doesn't matter.


I'm with you on the above. Knowing a few general details about somebody is fine, but anonymity is required when speaking HARSHLY about Uber facts that are adverse towards the drivers, primarily because drivers can be deactivated for such.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Sacto Burbs is there anything that you'd specifically like me to update in my avatar or profile?
I think my avatar, username & profile is pretty above board...


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Captain ovious here
My question in this dilemma is :
What are we trying to accomplish here ?
Are we trying to use this forum to improve the way we do bussiness
Are we trying to warn others of UBERS EVIL ( no dening that )
Are we seeking vengeance
If you are seeking vengeance there are better ways ( outcompete UBER)
I'm not trying to point the ovious but many times statements I've read in this forum
Scream " I'm powerless " but comming from a clearly intelligent person can be powerful & convincing
I say use that "passion " to figure out a way to work outside of uber ( work your way put those smarts to work)
If you drive for UBER and have made it work for you kudos I belive it


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Sacto Burbs is there anything that you'd specifically like me to update in my avatar or profile?
> I think my avatar, username & profile is pretty above board...


Your accurate info was my model.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I'm with you on the above. Knowing a few general details about somebody is fine, but anonymity is required when speaking HARSHLY about Uber facts that are adverse towards the drivers, primarily because drivers can be deactivated for such.


If you are current driver, all I personally would like to know is WHAT PLATFORM you drive for. For me, nothing else matters. Non drivers only need to state the fact. If they want to establish their credentials, something like "over 10 trips UberX", or "over 1000 trips - Uber SUV" would be nice. But of course, on an anonymous internet forum ... veracity is hard to verify.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Now that I have your attention, now that you're all up in arms erroneously thinking that I told you you're not allowed to have opinions, and not allowed to post here, May I please point out that my purpose on this thread was trying to get people to, shall we say, declare their interest.
> 
> I spent a month reading posts from people who don't drive anymore. They pontificated. They hogged the threads, repeated themselves ad nauseum, were obnoxious and condescending to new arrivals, who just wanted to make a little bit of money on the side. I sat quietly because I thought they were drivers. I thought they were in the trenches. They wen't. They were old farts. And if I decide to stop driving because of the insurance issue, I will be an old fart too.
> 
> ...


I'm old, I fart, I drive - will you still talk with me?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Captain ovious here
> My question in this dilemma is :
> What are we trying to accomplish here ?


I'd suspect most drivers here, initially, have various questions and situations they run into driving and like to see how other drivers dealt with them. For me it was insurance questions, what others had, what might be available, etc. Metrics was the second question. For example on a miles metric I was running about 1/1 on paid to dead. Confirmed with others here that this might be considered normal, overall. And a good forward standard to use to anticipate how to calculate other metrics.


> Are we trying to use this forum to improve the way we do bussiness


Undoubtedly that.


> Are we trying to warn others of UBERS EVIL ( no dening that )


It turned into that when rates got slashed to less than a profitable enterprise. But people who got in early were still posting here *****ing about that already.


> Are we seeking vengeance


That never pays. Maybe the only vengeance is to not drive for shit for pay and to share this fact with others in the hopes that a communal effort would improve things in the longer term.

I've pretty much come to the conclusion that Uber itself, in it's current form has turned into a scam being run on the drivers. It's beneficial to at least point it out to others. Not that it really matters. Drivers are welcome to drive for free or for losses, as ignorant as it is.


> If you are seeking vengeance there are better ways ( outcompete UBER)
> I'm not trying to point the ovious but many times statements I've read in this forum
> Scream " I'm powerless "


An interesting secondary contemplation is driver organization possibilities. I know this would seem like a mountain to climb, but there is that possibility. I also think it would be in the overall interests for drivers to do so, but there are so many issues in this direction it's just hard to conceive what form that might take at this point.

My own opinion at this point is that between driver saturation and low pay this business is going to self destruct anyway. Or what will be left of it is so ugly it wouldn't be viable to the general public.


> but coming from a clearly intelligent person can be powerful & convincing
> I say use that "passion " to figure out a way to work outside of uber ( work your way put those smarts to work)
> If you drive for UBER and have made it work for you kudos I belive it


Nobody makes a dime at less than a buck forty a paid mile. That much is a math certainty that's reflected on the tax form. When you see drivers working the spread trying to justify what they are making between 20-30 cents costs and 35-45 cents a mile overall pay it's just pretty a pretty sad state of affairs.

There's also a certain amount of drivers who come here to vent and decompress on their way out the door of this business.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I'm old, I fart, I drive - will you still talk with me?


I just want to know how to get you to stop talking.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I just want to know how to get you to stop talking.


I can talk at the bottom of a pool with a mouthful of marbles!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I learned that this bussiness is not fair
> Belive me I've worked for" taxi kingpin "
> It's a matter of time before the solution is found I wish I knew it
> For sure this forum has the next generation of "drivers " I say most have a real job
> ...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I can talk at the bottom of a pool with a mouthful of marbles!


Great there goes the second place I was thinking of putting you.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Trolls are a reality of the Internet. Over the last three months I have seen certain people commandeer many threads, trying to drowned out as many other voices as they can. Anyone can *say* anything they want, but everybody, everywhere has to earn the right to be *heard*.
> 
> The person who talks the loudest, who talks as much as they can, to prevent other people from talking, Who pompously hogs other people's threads because they want to stifle opposing opinions does a disservice to the entire forum.
> 
> ...


Then your issues is with trolls. By creating this thread you've insinuated pretty clearly by a leap of logic that all posters who no longer drive are trolls.

I've never had a fear of being attacked because I no longer drive. In fact, I'm pretty proud that I don't. I would be ashamed of myself if I still did at these ridiculous rates. It's another leap of logic on your part to assume I would fear that.

As I mentioned before, I don't like your posts. It's because they frequently lack logic or are logical fallacies. This thread and your numerous posts within being a great example.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Great there goes the second place I was thinking of putting you.


I'd have no luck getting you to the bottom of the pool. Not with the superior headwear you have!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I'd have no luck getting you to the bottom of the pool. Not with the superior headwear you have!


You would be surprised how handy bubble wrap is.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Good grief are you kidding? That was an insane amount of fares in 5 months! That's like 30+ fares a day for 150 days and no off days. Did you ever sleep?


It was a hard work, man. 12-14 hours per day days driving these entitled techies in the City. 30+ rides a day for 6 days a week. Get up at 5:30 am work til 8-9 pm, get home at 10-11 pm. I slept like a log. But at first I was happy, took two grand a week home, had fun meeting new people. Then Uber cut rates and told me in email format that now I will be making even more money because of increased demand. That was my first beef with Uber. Then my back started hurting, but I kept going. I did maintain 4.77 pax rating, but their rotten attitude and lack of tips started bothering me more and more. Then I discovered this forum and after reading it for a while realized that all I'm doing is wasting my car's equity having put 27,000 miles on a brand new wheels in just a short five month. I understood that at this rate I'll have 60,000 miles on my odometer in just one year. Got a couple of tickets and it dawned on me that my wife was right from day one - this is a wrong path. The insurance ambiguity bothered me a lot. So, given the weight of all the circumstances and declining wages there were no more pros to outweigh the heavily stacked cons. The New Years night's Uber/Lyft fraud was the last straw.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I figure my user name and location dictate my status.
TwoFiddyMile in charlotte, NC., a .75 mile Uber market.
in various incarnations of desparation, I have considered/attempted to drive for Uber. 
Thankfully, my licensing has come through and that's not an option.

I signed up here because I'm a frustrated cab driver in a market saturated with Uber customers in a super underpriced market.
shit is so bad here that OUT OF STATE UberX CARS SHOW UP TO WORK MY CITY!
Anyways, that should cover my rant for today.
I disagree with the OPs thesis. If being Uber Current were a requirement, moderators would have bounced me weeks ago.
I will end with my usual propagandist rhetoric; 
Get licensed and start making the slow nickel.
I can wait out UberX. It will go away.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

@TwoFiddyMile More cabbies on this forum is great.

I don't care what you drive. I don't care if you drive or don't drive. I just want to know what you drive/drove and if you're still driving. unfortunately there's no cab option on the profile. Only Uber Taxi. But in your profile under status, or the signature you could say driving a cab

Why does everybody think I want to shut them up. That's not the case. I just want to know what you drive, and if you're still driving. Why is that so easily misunderstood?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

MikeB said:


> It was a hard work, man. 12-14 hours per day days driving these entitled techies in the City. 30+ rides a day for 6 days a week. Get up at 5:30 am work til 8-9 pm, get home at 10-11 pm. I slept like a log. But at first I was happy, took two grand a week home, had fun meeting new people. Then Uber cut rates and told me in email format that now I will be making even more money because of increased demand. That was my first beef with Uber. Then my back started hurting, but I kept going. I did maintain 4.77 pax rating, but their rotten attitude and lack of tips started bothering me more and more. Then I discovered this forum and after reading it for a while realized that all I'm doing is wasting my car's equity having put 27,000 miles on a brand new wheels in just a short five month. I understood that at this rate I'll have 60,000 miles on my odometer in just one year. Got a couple of tickets and it dawned on me that my wife was right from day one - this is a wrong path. The insurance ambiguity bothered me a lot. So, given the weight of all the circumstances and declining wages there were no more pros to outweigh the heavily stacked cons. The New Years night's Uber/Lyft fraud was the last straw.


Probably one of the most truthful stories I have read in a long time. Sorry it hit you like that. Looks like you got hit real hard with the reality stick.

I know I would feel the same way you are if that was my situation.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I figure my user name and location dictate my status.
> TwoFiddyMile in charlotte, NC., a .75 mile Uber market.
> in various incarnations of desparation, I have considered/attempted to drive for Uber.
> Thankfully, my licensing has come through and that's not an option.
> ...


Solution for crowded market : too many vehicles out there ? Go home and be "on call" the saturation takes care of it self in a couple of day not enough $ to go around
Then there will be a vaccum then double down rinse & repeat
P.S. Having a stash $ helps a lot , consider it a war chest
If you been doing this long enough you know there have been hundreds of drivers in your area but over the years you see familiars faces the survivors


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

MikeB said:


> It was a hard work, man. 12-14 hours per day days driving these entitled techies in the City. 30+ rides a day for 6 days a week. Get up at 5:30 am work til 8-9 pm, get home at 10-11 pm. I slept like a log. But at first I was happy, took two grand a week home, had fun meeting new people. Then Uber cut rates and told me in email format that now I will be making even more money because of increased demand. That was my first beef with Uber. Then my back started hurting, but I kept going. I did maintain 4.77 pax rating, but their rotten attitude and lack of tips started bothering me more and more. Then I discovered this forum and after reading it for a while realized that all I'm doing is wasting my car's equity having put 27,000 miles on a brand new wheels in just a short five month. I understood that at this rate I'll have 60,000 miles on my odometer in just one year. Got a couple of tickets and it dawned on me that my wife was right from day one - this is a wrong path. The insurance ambiguity bothered me a lot. So, given the weight of all the circumstances and declining wages there were no more pros to outweigh the heavily stacked cons. The New Years night's Uber/Lyft fraud was the last straw.


You should link to this post in your signature. Would be a huge benefit to new drivers. You have said in one short post what others have taken pages to say. Thank you.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> @TwoFiddyMile
> Why does everybody think I want to shut them up. That's not the case. I just want to know what you drive, and if you're still driving. Why is that so easily misunderstood?


Wanting to know and asking to know are perfectly fine. Calling people cowards for not doing what you want and ask easily leads to misunderstandings. Insults usually do.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

observer said:


> I was going to comment, but it's best not to say anything


 It's too late.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I just want to know how to get you to stop talking.


 steal his keyboard


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Lidman said:


> steal his keyboard


He already hit me with it on my bubble head and knocked the keys out. Yet he can still keep going....amazing!


----------



## UberSneak (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm pretty sure you can easily tell who's a bitter, retired driver, it's not like they hide it very well, lol.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I bet $10 at 3 to 1 odds.


Uber will need from you $1 plus another 20% of your winnings. After all without uber there would be no uberpeople.net.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

"Dont....call....me .....coward!......."
Lol happy now? See signature


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

There you go.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am still trying to drive. That makes me the most important person on this board.
> 
> We have a lot of ex-drivers, former drivers, not very much drivers, and all have valuable opinions, but I say they are cowards if they do not state in their avatar or their signature that they are not active drivers.
> 
> ...





Sacto Burbs said:


> &#8230; Back to the original topic&#8230;
> 
> Those of you who are not currently driving should declare to those of us who are that you are Uber couch potatoes. You no longer have skin in the game.
> 
> ...


....guess I have been gone too long. Missed the part where gestapo members are "requiring" disclosures of other members, in order to make contributions on this forum. "Cowards...????" Off with their heads......but ask not for whom the bell tolls....
Nonsensical muse ---Time for Hardball (with Chris)-----tolerance/inclusion....would Jesus (or Mohammed or Allah) be proud? What a meanie...


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am still trying to drive. That makes me the most important person on this board.
> 
> We have a lot of ex-drivers, former drivers, not very much drivers, and all have valuable opinions, but I say they are cowards if they do not state in their avatar or their signature that they are not active drivers.
> 
> ...


....you an impotent person fur shur. Echoes oddly like Uber-Jax (shudder).


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....you an impotent person fur shur. Echoes oddly like Uber-Jax (shudder).


 Please lets not relive the nightmare


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....you an impotent person fur shur. Echoes oddly like Uber-Jax (shudder).


.....and furthermore......anyone who has driven even a mile with a "pax in the back" and dealt with Uber-naigans even for a day, has "skin in the game" and thus (retired or not) has a voice that I might like to hear.....SO, Sacto-Dude, hit the ignore button on those who you feel are not "worthy" of your ear...but don't be tryin' to be a self-anointed sensor for the rest of us....


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Please lets not relive the nightmare


....ssshhhh (not even a whisper)


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Ooooo. Hit a nerve. Didn't read what I actually wrote. Jumped to conclusions - unwilling to declare old fart hood and so think I want to silence people. Not true. 

Read again and you will see your conclusion is false.

nice to see you back sauce.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Ah. I've admitted I stopped driving countless times. What's scary about admitting it?


This board should be closed to non-hackers who cant drive.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> This board should be closed to non-hackers who cant drive.


I don't agree. the board should be open to all, but everybody should declare their interest. Lots of old farts have good ideas.

BTW how come you don't show what platform you are driving on?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Here's a coward for your list:
> 
> Location: Irish Tribal Region of NE Coastal Kalanickistan
> 
> ...


And we are back to the stalking thread...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lidman said:


> It's too late.


Lol, there's another thread someone else started that I did make a comment. I just didn't like the title in this one.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/who-are-uber-drivers.16584/page-2#post-226815


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> And we are back to the stalking thread...


This thread is making less sense every minute.

Sorry bro, but 5 pages of ranting about "Cowards" ...then arguing against the responses.

Take a chill. Chuck Norris did.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am still trying to drive. That makes me the most important person on this board.
> 
> We have a lot of ex-drivers, former drivers, not very much drivers, and all have valuable opinions, but I say they are cowards if they do not state in their avatar or their signature that they are not active drivers.
> 
> ...


 Isnt yellow the colour of a coward?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Only if the young, cocky, know-it-all snots declare it as well.


LOL!!!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am still trying to drive. That makes me the most important person on this board.
> 
> We have a lot of ex-drivers, former drivers, not very much drivers, and all have valuable opinions, but I say they are cowards if they do not state in their avatar or their signature that they are not active drivers.
> 
> ...


^^^
OK... I'm gonna try to modify my profile to say that I'm a livery driver, and not with Uber... as if I haven't made it abundantly clear to this point. 
Maybe this site won't let us do that. 
I'll try tho, just because you're such a nice guy. 
Did I actually type that?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Right now, I'm only making about a Grand a month in tips. 
Seven years ago, it was three times that. 
And before that, when I was a hotel driver, I paid for my house on tips.
And the stainless steel kitchen with the granite counters.


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> If you are current driver, all I personally would like to know is WHAT PLATFORM you drive for. For me, nothing else matters. Non drivers only need to state the fact. If they want to establish their credentials, something like "over 10 trips UberX", or "over 1000 trips - Uber SUV" would be nice. But of course, on an anonymous internet forum ... veracity is hard to verify.


How, exactly, would you verify whether or not they are a driver or an ex-driver regardless of what they say?

You can't. This thread is entirely pointless - whether you're a driver or not.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Isnt yellow the colour of a coward?


The yellow umbrella is the symbol of the "Real democracy" movement in Hong Kong. During an overnight demonstration at the Hong Kong government offices in September 2014 protesters were standing in the rain with their umbrellas, and the local Hong Kong police, inexplicably decided to use teargas to disperse them. The protesters mostly had nothing but umbrellas to protect themselves. It was shown live on TV and galvanized public support behind the protesters.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_Hong_Kong_protests


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

mike888 said:


> This thread is making less sense every minute.
> 
> Sorry bro, but 5 pages of ranting about "Cowards" ...then arguing against the responses.
> 
> Take a chill. Chuck Norris did.


What else do you find in this forum ?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Wanting to know and asking to know are perfectly fine. Calling people cowards for not doing what you want and ask easily leads to misunderstandings. Insults usually do.


Is this forum in one way or another calling uber drivers "not intelligent" for driving for low rates post after post ?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Is this forum in one way or another calling uber drivers "not intelligent" for driving for low rates post after post ?


"Cowards " or " stupid " not sure if any is better


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Is this forum in one way or another calling uber drivers "not intelligent" for driving for low rates post after post ?


But teaching them how to use surge to their advantage, instead.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> But teaching them how to surge to their advantage.


Bottom line this anyone is free to do what ever they want its a free country 
All I can say is JUST STOP MAKING EXCUSES FOR YOUR SELF 
We can cry all day long for many reasons , life is not fair 
If you are above average ( I belive you I truly do ) show me the money !!!!!
No bull if I drive for uber( of course I never will uber is my competition ) I guarantee you I will make it work for me , it's NOT , company , city , rate , customer , government 
ITS THE DRIVER !!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> What else do you find in this forum ?


Not much really. Sacto, I do like your thread. Maybe we all should quit bantering about stuff and do something about it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

What do you mean we, white man?

(please refer to the old Lone Ranger joke)


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

BTW just got in a accident ( humbling)


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> BTW just got in a accident ( humbling)


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> View attachment 6226
> 
> The yellow umbrella is the symbol of the "Real democracy" movement in Hong Kong. During an overnight demonstration at the Hong Kong government offices in September 2014 protesters were standing in the rain with their umbrellas, and the local Hong Kong police, inexplicably decided to use teargas to disperse them. The protesters mostly had nothing but umbrellas to protect themselves. It was shown live on TV and galvanized public support behind the protesters.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_Hong_Kong_protests


Look at the definition of yellow and will find that the informal difinition of yellow is cowardly.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I thought all uber drivers were Bravehearts.


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Bottom line this anyone is free to do what ever they want its a free country
> All I can say is JUST STOP MAKING EXCUSES FOR YOUR SELF
> We can cry all day long for many reasons , life is not fair
> If you are above average ( I belive you I truly do ) show me the money !!!!!
> ...


LOL, what a bunch of crap. Good luck finding surges in Jacksonville, FL.

There are PLENTY of shitty companies out there that you can't make money working for.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Everyone considered him, the coward of the coun-teeee


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Look at the definition of yellow and will find that the informal difinition of yellow is cowardly.


I've heard of yellow bellied, yellow livered, yellow rag, but I've never heard it in the context of yellow umbrella. No matter. I know you're just a silly little goofus having fun. Hee hee. It takes a very special person to drive Uber black and decide that the thing to do is to pick on some poor benighted X driver. Pick on someone in your own rate category


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> BTW just got in a accident ( humbling)


I feel your pain. ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> What do you mean we, white man?
> 
> (please refer to the old Lone Ranger joke)


The Lone Ranger/Tonto relationship was considered funny 60 years ago. It's not anymore.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

mike888 said:


> The Lone Ranger/Tonto relationship was considered funny 60 years ago. It's not anymore.


Funny is on the eye (ear?) of the beholder. For example, some people think that The Office is a hilarious show but I think it's atrocious drivel. Each to his own.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Funny is on the eye (ear?) of the beholder. For example, some people think that The Office is a hilarious show but I think it's atrocious drivel. Each to his own.


... that's in the eye


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

So this joke isn't funny anymore&#8230;?

http://terhune.net/jokes/se10105.html


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

mike888 said:


> ... that's in the eye


This is Uberpeople. Checking for typos, spelling, grammar, common sense or accuracy before posting does not apply.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2015)

elelegido said:


> This is Uberpeople. Checking for typos, spelling, grammar, common sense or accuracy before posting does not apply.


except for the common sense part


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> View attachment 6226
> 
> The yellow umbrella is the symbol of the "Real democracy" movement in Hong Kong. During an overnight demonstration at the Hong Kong government offices in September 2014 protesters were standing in the rain with their umbrellas, and the local Hong Kong police, inexplicably decided to use teargas to disperse them. The protesters mostly had nothing but umbrellas to protect themselves. It was shown live on TV and galvanized public support behind the protesters.
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2014_Hong_Kong_protests


THAT is one hell of a image! And we piss and moan about such trivial stuff here in the US. Well driving for Uber is not trivial..it's stupid.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> So this joke isn't funny anymore&#8230;?
> 
> http://terhune.net/jokes/se10105.html


Sacto burbs, are you "Tonto"?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Capt Barbosa, "You don't have to believe in night mares, Cause your in one."

And why do you think I took the pic of my car down? Do you have no sense of Discretion and Privacy?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

observer said:


> Sacto burbs, are you "Tonto"?


Tonto, of course. Whenever I hear a passenger asking if WE can speed because they are late for the airport -I want to reply with the punchline, what do you mean we white man. So, it's not an exact match with the joke, but still I think it's funny


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Tonto, of course. Whenever I hear a passenger asking if WE can speed because they are late for the airport -I want to reply with the punchline, what do you mean we white man. So, it's not an exact match with the joke, but still I think it's funny


Sorry, that was a little underhanded of me. "Tonto" in spanish means dumb. That's why in latin american countries he is named, "Toro" or Bull.

I apologize for having a little fun at your expense.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

puber said:


> You've got a problem.
> He said: "too scared to admit"
> You are joining uberjax on my ignore list.
> Feel free to say hello to him


Seriously?
That's all it takes to get on your ignore list?
sheesh - did you have a bad day day?

*NEW [forum] RULE:*
You can't say you're going to put someone on your 'ignore list'
if you are actually going to put someone on your ignore list.
- Bill Maher​


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> I'd put on a UBERX car just for you and the headlines that would follow:
> 
> "Uber Driver travels 1 km down wrong side of street! Causes mayhem!"


That headline would be
"... travels 10,000 miles to drive 1km down the wrong side of the street"


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> &#8230; Back to the original topic&#8230; You are afraid for people to know the truth, and that's why I declare you are cowards


I don't think they are 'cowards' at all.
But I do think it's a good idea that everyone who posts an opinion about driving - or ride-share related stuff - let everyone know 'where you're coming from'.
It puts comments in context.

How long did we have to listen to DenverDiane's BS before we learned that she had never driven a single ride-share mile?


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Funny is on the eye (ear?) of the beholder. For example, some people think that The Office is a hilarious show but I think it's atrocious drivel. Each to his own.


The Original one from England, or the american one?


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

What's this WE? Do you have a mouse in your pocket?

Classic


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

observer said:


> Sorry, that was a little underhanded of me. "Tonto" in spanish means dumb. That's why in latin american countries he is named, "Toro" or Bull.
> 
> I apologize for having a little fun at your expense.


I am definitely Tonto, cause I drive for Uber !


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I've heard of yellow bellied, yellow livered, yellow rag, but I've never heard it in the context of yellow umbrella. No matter. I know you're just a silly little goofus having fun. Hee hee. It takes a very special person to drive Uber black and decide that the thing to do is to pick on some poor benighted X driver. Pick on someone in your own rate category


You are a complete tool, you are the one calling people cowards yet you are the one the one displaying the cowardly color. As for your umbrella you can stick it where the sun doesnt shine


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Oooooo ...


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> So this joke isn't funny anymore&#8230;?
> 
> http://terhune.net/jokes/se10105.html


No, it has been superseded by this one

http://www.winkman.com/myspace/loneranger.html


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> No, it has been superseded by this one
> 
> http://www.winkman.com/myspace/loneranger.html


Sorry. Not funny enough.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

everybody's a critic


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I've heard of yellow bellied, yellow livered, yellow rag, ...


That's "yellow bellied, LILY livered..."


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> BTW just got in a accident ( humbling)


Very sorry to hear this.
And worrisome, because each mile driven for ride-share puts me closer to the inevitable.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Very sorry to hear this.
> And worrisome, because each mile driven for ride-share puts me closer to the inevitable.


First accident in the job for me CHP said I was 0% fault 
I notified my agent of incident directed her to not intervene 
2 other people's insurance tried to find blame on me at time of phone interview 
They thaught I was a lightweight 
In a nice legal way I put them in their place


----------



## once111 (Dec 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> In a nice legal way I put them in their place


How does one go about this?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

once111 said:


> How does one go about this?


On phone interview the will try to trick you in to giving statements that may shift blame on you 
You have to know your stuff

Have your version of events down to a T 
Don't waver 
Don't let them insinuate

Keep in mind I did not get my insurance involved 
I dealt with third party insurer

Example

Ins : I will try to help you 
Me : please don't help me , but you could meet my reasonable demands 
If you don't mind miss daisy

Ins : Was there previous damage on vehicle that hit you ?
Me : mam I was to busy keeping my vehicle under control to get out of the car while the accident was happening 
But I was able to see the the after accident damage if it helps

Ins : was there anything you could have done to prevent this accident ?
Me : yes I could have given your insured a wake up call , he keep repiting he was late to work

Ins : how can you prove the vehicle loss of use value ? 600.00 per day ? 
Me : yeah ! That is my high average gross for one day 
I don't feel like I'm the one under question here but I'll email statements 
Just because I'm nice

Ins : I feel you are being a bit difficult to work with mr. 20
Me : I'm the inconvenienced one here , the last thing I want is to talk to you 
But your insured happened to screw us up 
If you are having trouble handling this matter I'll be happy to skip you and take your insured to small claims 
It would cost me much but I love proving a point some times 
Now before I really lose my patience let finish this up I have a busy day

And many more 
Keep that insurance rep under control


----------



## once111 (Dec 12, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Keep that insurance rep under control


Sounds more like dominated. You did everything but mark your territory on them. Lol!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

once111 said:


> Sounds more like dominated. You did everything but mark your territory on them. Lol!


I had to


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You have to have the mind set that they work for you. You did pay them and they are not the Mafia.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> If you are having trouble handling this matter I'll be happy to skip you and take your insured to small claims. It would cost me much but I love proving a point some times


I actually DID have to do that when the insurance company claimed they couldn't get their insured party on the phone to verify the accident. They said because they couldn't contact them they were denying my claim. I told them I'd go to court if they didn't pay to fix my car. They told me to do what I had to do. So I did. No one showed on the court date and I won. THEN the insurance company was calling me to offer to settle for the original amount - which was four times less. Of course I said hell no.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

D Town said:


> I actually DID have to do that when the insurance company claimed they couldn't get their insured party on the phone to verify the accident. They said because they couldn't contact them they were denying my claim. I told them I'd go to court if they didn't pay to fix my car. They told me to do what I had to do. So I did. No one showed on the court date and I won. THEN the insurance company was calling me to offer to settle for the original amount - which was four times less. Of course I said hell no.


Good never take the friendliness of a insurance company 
They are out to pay as little as possible 
And flip things around if possible 
Or straight stall you Or deny you


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am still trying to drive. That makes me the most important person on this board.
> 
> We have a lot of ex-drivers, former drivers, not very much drivers, and all have valuable opinions, but I say they are cowards if they do not state in their avatar or their signature that they are not active drivers.
> 
> ...


A small percentage of posters here are interested in learning. The great majority are
either (A) current drivers who try to discourage new drivers from joining or to talk other current drivers into quitting so that only they can enjoy rates like in 2014 or earlier, or (B) cab drivers who do the same so that their cab earnings will go back to those before TNC came along.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Good never take the friendliness of a insurance company
> They are out to pay as little as possible
> And flip things around if possible
> Or straight stall you Or deny you


^^^
One additional thing to do is to be sure to record the judgement once the other party doesn't show. 
The other insurance co's insured can then take it up with them. 
After that, if the guy wants the judgement removed, you can charge to take it off. 
Don't remove the judgement without getting payment in advance... after that you can take your time while meanwhile his credit suffers.


----------

